# Buffed-Pullover



## chiccolo (29. Oktober 2007)

Hi Leute 

Ich wollte mal fragen ob ihr es gut fändet das es auch nen Buffed-pullover geben würde, und ob ihr Ihn euch kaufen würdet, da es langsam kalt wird???? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterpurzel (29. Oktober 2007)

kommt auf den Preis an, aber ansonsten ja, ich würde mir einen zulegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## goofy1991 (29. Oktober 2007)

Ich würd ihn mir auch holen, wenn er nich allzu teuer ist.


----------



## Wagga (29. Oktober 2007)

Masterpurzel schrieb:


> kommt auf den Preis an, aber ansonsten ja, ich würde mir einen zulegen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/signature /sign

Wurde schon alle gesagt.

Ist vor allem vom Preis abhängig.
Aber wenn der stimmt auf jedenfall.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## Pomela (29. Oktober 2007)

naja... etwas Stylisch sollte er schon sein...  nicht nur billig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cridi (30. Oktober 2007)

yho also das preis leistungs verhaeltniss sollte stimmen ... 

gruss


----------



## chiccolo (30. Oktober 2007)

Wieviel würdet ihr denn zahlen???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterpurzel (30. Oktober 2007)

chiccolo schrieb:


> Wieviel würdet ihr denn zahlen???
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





eine berechtigte Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



mh... weiss nicht, wieviel kosten denn Pullover? Davon ausgehend könnte ich dann sagen wieviel.


----------



## Thrawns (31. Oktober 2007)

Ich würde im Moment kein Geld für buffed-Gegenstände (welche auch immer) zahlen. Würde ich bei buffed arbeiten, würd' ich nichts anderes mehr tragen - aber noch fehlt mir das "Fan-Gefühl" um ein Identifikations-Pullover an mir rumzuschleppen. Ich liebe buffed.de - aber noch nicht genug um Geld für Merchandising auszugeben (was ich auch nur bei gaaaaanz wenigen Sachen mache)


----------



## Guiri (1. November 2007)

chiccolo schrieb:


> Wieviel würdet ihr denn zahlen???
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ah ja, zwischen 20 und 30 Euro müsst es doch machbar sein, oder liebes Buffed Team?


----------



## Jácks (1. November 2007)

Ja Buffed Team iwr wollen jetzt die Buffed Winterkollektion!
Buffed Pullover,Mütze,Schal,Jacke und Pyjama^^


Nein Spaß bei Seite ich möchte auch nen buffed pullover 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



MfG Jacks


----------



## Gwynny (2. November 2007)

Ich würde mir den bis zu einem Preis von 35€ auf jeden Fall kaufen.
Ich meine, die T-Shirts hab ich ja auch fast alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamerhenne (4. November 2007)

ich hab kürzlich schon überlegt, warum es keine Pullis gibt, sondern nur Shirts, ich selber trage so gut wie keine Shirts. Gut fände ich aber etwas im Stil von Kapuzensweater oder Kapuzen-Sweatjacke. Zweiteres käm noch bissi stylischer rüber  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (4. November 2007)

Kommt, neben dem Preis, auch auf das Ausehen an.


----------



## Sempai02 (4. November 2007)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Kommt, neben dem Preis, auch auf das Ausehen an.



Als Hemdträger hätte ich viel lieber ein buffed-Hemd,wenn mein Chef auch blöd schauen würde,wenn ich als Mitglied der Verwaltung ein buffed-Hemd tragen würde.


----------

